# Amplificador JL audio hace ruido bobina toroidal



## Dls (May 21, 2014)

Hola amigos un saludo antes que nada y esten bien

me llego un amplificador JL audio al taller 
el cliente me dijo que se mojo un poco
lo abri, lo limpie con tinner para quitar todas las manchas blancas de humedad.
lo probe con una fuente y hace ruido la bobina toroidal, hace un zumbido
empeze a checar cosas los capacitores principales  y otro que estaba tambien en la fuente, eran 4 los medi con el capacitometro y son de 2200 microfaradios a 25 v y me daba un valor de 2400 microfaradios, los cambie los 4 por nuevos y todo parece estar bien menos la bobina toroidal
medi la bobina toroidal con el ohmetro y en todas sus patas me da 0.2 ohms

tambien cheque el transformador amarilla e incluso lo saque y probe y nop. ese tampoco es
cheque diodos y todo esta bien

alguna sugerencia amigos? 
les anexo una imagen
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2014)

¿La bobina no tiene rastros de pegamento?, quizá se despegó con la mojada o al limpiarla con el thinner


----------



## Dls (May 21, 2014)

Tiene rastros de pegamento mero arriba del toroidal, lo probe antes de limpiarlo,
pero es como un corto 
pongo mi fuente variable de DC y regulo la corriente hasta 2 ampers maximo y el voltaje se cae a 7V

creo que si trae un corto en el toroidal porque lo medi puesto el toroidal y en todas sus patas me da 0.2ohms


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2014)

Bueno, los inductores son esencialmente cortos circuitos ante CD. En funcionamiento normal en su circuito ¿se calienta algún dispositivo cercano a él?


----------



## Dls (May 21, 2014)

no cheque bien si se calienta, esque mido, empeze a cambiar capacitores y asi y aun asi sigue la fallla
solo lo pruebo por 3 segundos y lo apago mejor, para que no valla a ocurrir algo peor
y regula la corriente de consumo hasta 2 ampers maximo, pero se cae el voltaje a 7v.
como su hubiera un corto y algo que estuviera consumiendo 2 ampers


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2014)

Ahh yo pensé que habías quitado la bobina y hecho la prueba sobre ella, una disculpa.
Saca el diagrama a mano para que veas a donde va conectada la bobina. Me parece que esas dos toroides que están más pequeñas son para sensar la corriente que circula por la toroide grande, allí puede estar el problema en el circuito de sensado.


----------



## Dls (May 22, 2014)

mañana checo bien a donde van las lineas del toroidal gracias amigo Daniel


----------



## Dls (May 22, 2014)

Mira Dani aqui esta un poco mas de fotos
las 2 bobinas pequeñas van hacia unos diodos, despues se divide, una parte va auna resistencia de alambre y de ahi al cuadrito con la tarjetita vertical

la resistencia esta bien, ya cheque lo mas principal de la fuente
regrese los capacitores originales 
resolde el toroidal y sigue igual....


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 22, 2014)

Te pregunto esa es una planta para automovil?


----------



## Dls (May 22, 2014)

NUBELUNGO dijo:


> Te pregunto esa es una planta para automovil?



Si
es un amplificador JL AUDIO para autos 12v


----------



## Yetrox (May 22, 2014)

Dls cuando bobinas de esta clase emiten sonido es porque están en corto  o hay algo en corto asi de simple, en alguna parte de los alambres de esta misma estan chocando con algún bobinado interno, sea por algún sobrecalentamiento se produjo este choque, con un multímetro común no te sirve para saber a ciencia cierta si el fallo principal es el Toroidal, trata de fijarte muy bien si se ve en alguna parte que el aislante este algo fundido, porque hay que descartar primero que la bobina este correcta, ya que puede ser el origen principal de la falla.


----------



## Dls (May 23, 2014)

Entonces voy a tener que desoldar por complefo el toroidal y ver a detalle y por debajo si esta en corto.
Por la parte de arriba se ve "bien"
Voy a desoldarlo mañana y digo que tal


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 23, 2014)

Correcto desmonta la bobina y medi los diodos o mosfet a los que va conectada ya cambiantes los filtros de rizado significa que otro dispositivo de la fuente esta en corto.


----------



## Dls (May 23, 2014)

NUBELUNGO dijo:


> Correcto desmonta la bobina y medi los diodos o mosfet a los que va conectada ya cambiantes los filtros de rizado significa que otro dispositivo de la fuente esta en corto.



Hola.

medi los diodos, estan bien, quite el toroidal, lo medi y creo que lo medi bien (no estoy seguro)
solo tiene continuidad en los alambres del mismo color con otros alambres no tienen continuidad, lo cheque bien y no huele a quemado ni se ve quemado.
cheque 1 regulador 7805 1 mosfet, 2 capacitores cercanos del mosfet. uno electrolitico y otro de poliester  esta bien.
cheque ya casi todo de la fuente principal.
voy a checar los capacitores secundarios a ver como andan porque son varios
estos que pondre en la imagen

repito.
supuestamente dijo el propietario que se mojo...


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 23, 2014)

Sería buena idea revisar también revisar la señal de gate de los MOSFET's. Quizá formen parte de un oscilador y el agua haya estropeado algún componente y variado su frecuencia de operación. 
¿Puedes disponer de un osciloscopio?


----------



## Dls (May 23, 2014)

No tengo osciloscopio, pero mi multimetro puefe medir frecuencias de hasta 200khz


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 23, 2014)

Mide entonces en la terminal gate del MOSFET cercano al toroide. El rango de la frecuencia en algunas fuentes conmutadas es de 20≈38KHz según he medido experimentalmente.
El oscilador suele estar en la tarjetita esa vertical que se observa en la foto


----------



## Dls (May 24, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Mide entonces en la terminal gate del MOSFET cercano al toroide. El rango de la frecuencia en algunas fuentes conmutadas es de 20≈38KHz según he medido experimentalmente.
> El oscilador suele estar en la tarjetita esa vertical que se observa en la foto



Hola amigo Daniel
medi la oscilacion y no se mantiene estable se mueve y mueve.
el oscilador es UC3525ADW de texas instruments
lo cheque conectado y en la pata 4 donde sale la oscilacion variaba mucho en los 10khz.

saque el circuito. probe y ya no hare ruido el toroidal y ya no se cae el voltaje. solo consume el amplificador 200ma

crees que el problema sea el circuito oscilador
porque la fuente que tengo para probar puedo limitar la coriente y siempre la tenia a maximo 2 ampers y con la falla llegaba al tope a los 2 ampers y se caia el voltaje a 7v por falta de corriente, ahora.. si le le subia al potenciometro para dejar pasar mas corriente vibraba mas el toroidal entre mas corriente le dabas mas oscilaba

crees que sea el circuito oscilador
aqui dejo el datasheet


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 24, 2014)

No, yo creo que el oscilador anda bien. La falla ha de estar en los transistores de salida del amplificador, quizá estén en corto demandando mucha corriente y haciendo que el pobre oscilador haga lo que pueda para corregir esa demanda de corriente.

Revisa el estado de los transistores de salida


----------



## alaraune (May 24, 2014)

Hola, si mal no recuerdo las fuentes de auto necesita un pico de 4 amperes para arrancar; aún así, por el ruido que dices hace el toroide, lo más probable es que se haya perdido el pegamento que mantiene el bobinado fijo al toroide, o sea, justamente para que no haga ruido, ya que vibran en trabajo normal.  Aún así podría haber perdido el alambre del toroide el esmalte, necesitas medir que no haya continuidad entre los dos devanados del toroide; recuerda que uno es el primario y otro el secundario.  Al primario le llega tierra (GROUND, GND) y el secundario también tiene su toma de neutro, revisa que entre éstos dos no haya continuidad.


----------



## Dls (May 24, 2014)

Hola Alaraune
ya cheque el toroidal y esta bien
ya hasta lo saque y lo volvi a poner
el pegamento estaba bien y le volvi a poner pegamento
suena como si zumbara 
trae un corto, checare lo que dijo daniel de ver los transistores de salida


*Edit:*

Al parecer ya lo solucione!!
Eran los transistores de salida ( 4 )
2 de ellos dañados
Lo muy curioso y raro esque puestos miden bien y afuera estaban en corto
Los cambiare y cuando los compre y ponga, comento

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 24, 2014)

Muy bien, felicidades compañero. Sólo por curiosidad ¿qué transistores son y dónde tienen el corto?


----------



## Dls (May 26, 2014)

Hola Daniel

son mosfets
IRF540


----------

